# Swamped Big Bear. Water in oil.



## MuddinNH (Jan 20, 2010)

i saw a nice swamp. knew it was too deep. tried it anyway. sank the big bear. water in engine, airbox, exhaust, EVERYWHERE. got it goin. runs fine, but there is water in the oil. i have changed the oil several (7) times. still greyish oil. what else can i do?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

get some seafoam and put some in the oil crank let idle to warm up and keepm changing it till it clears up


----------



## MuddinNH (Jan 20, 2010)

and just run straight seafoam? for how long/ how much do i use?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

no!!!! mix about 2 oz to each oil change and just let it warm up and circular like 5 min. then drain. when oil is clear i like to put about 1 oz in the oil to keep any moisture dried out in the crank case


----------



## MuddinNH (Jan 20, 2010)

ohh. ok. see, that coulda been bad. thank you, ill give it a shot. the thing is, it has an oil cooler, radiator style, so i feel like a lot of water got caught up in there


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if u can unhook the cooler lines and blow it out with a compressor if u got one , just dont use full air pressure


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

use diesel 1qt. diesel half qt.oil run for 30sec put new oil in new filter dun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## Lance112 (May 22, 2014)

This is a super late reply but every time it sunk a quad I've just run straight diesel for about thirty seconds put new oil in and done 


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------

